# Web Sites



## Kroy (Sep 16, 2003)

Who has the best looking martial art web site out there? Any style or system.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 17, 2003)

As far as Modern Arnis sites go I like www.wmarnis.com . Of course I'm partial to this one because it mine. 

The best FMA besides my own, I think www.sayoc.com is pretty good.

Best news group: www.martialtalk.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 27, 2003)

http://wdsupplies.com/store/default.php is pretty cool because of the different varieties of arnis sticks it carries.

Also, I purchased the Anyo video and it was suggested as a purchase for reference before the NC 2003 IMAF, INC camp for people to brush up on their forms.

I taught one of my friends and training partners Anyo 6 from my memory and referencing the video.  When the group was asked to perform Anyo Six, he was the only one to volunteer and he executed it well!!  Thanks Tim!

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *http://wdsupplies.com/store/default.php is pretty cool because of the different varieties of arnis sticks it carries.
> 
> I taught one of my friends and training partners Anyo 6 from my memory and referencing the video.  When the group was asked to perform Anyo Six, he was the only one to volunteer and he executed it well!!  Thanks Tim!
> ...



:asian:  This is another one of my sites. There is much updating to be done, but I think Bob did a great job! I'm glad the video was of help.:asian:


----------

